# Parrot fish not swimming right



## minimouse6 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a 72 gallon freshwater tank...3 parrot fish about 3 to 4 years old. One is not swimming horizontal but vertical with nose down. Not sure what to do. When I feed he can swim properly but othewise is nose down. Bladder problem or something else. Has had this condition for about 2 months now.
Help and any info is appreciated.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Does sound like a bladder problem. Have you tried feeding him some skinned green peas? If he's constipated, the peas help clean him out which in turn will restore the swim bladder balance. Can't hurt him either way. Also good for all fish once in a while.


----------



## minimouse6 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the help. How do you skin peas? And, do I feed the peas for one feeding or substitute the peas for a few feedings. Will try anything. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Peas are stool softeners for fish. Just squish the pea between your fingers and the inside will come out. (if the peas are frozen, thaw them in a cup of water first) Don't feed them the skins. They don't digest and could really plug them up. Give them peas for 2 feedings and see what happens. If your fish has a long stringy feces, that's good. It was constipated and it needed to come out. This should relieve the pressure on the swim bladder and all will be well. You can/should feed peas to all your fish maybe, once a month or so to keep their insides clean and happy.


----------



## CarpCharacin (Dec 25, 2014)

I fed peas to one of my goldfish that had a swim bladder problem and it worked


----------



## minimouse6 (Feb 17, 2014)

I will try that today. DId you only feed one time or substitute for a few feedings? Thanks for the help.


----------



## CarpCharacin (Dec 25, 2014)

i fed only the peas for about 3 days


----------



## minimouse6 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok. I only feed every 2 days as my fish have gotten kinda large. I fed the peas today, so will do it for the next 2 feedings and see what happens. Thanks for the help.


----------

